# Mridangam Theory and Notes_Special paste excellent bass effect



## avs (May 16, 2014)

Classical Music Mridangam is a website dedicated to South Indian Percussion instrument Mridangam. Lot of aspirants are benefited from this website. Important topics regarding all aspects of mridangam Talas Instrument maintanence, Special paste that can be used for excellent Thoppi sound is available there. Theory and Applications of talas also explained in the Web link: http://www.mridangams.com


----------

